# Il mareeeeee



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2013)

Finalmente mi sono fatta una nuotata come Dio comanda!

che bello cazzarola

cosa c'è di più bello del mare? Cosa? 

Mi sembro Luca Carboni "mare mare mare ma che voglia di arrivare li da te da te, sto accelerando e ormai ti prendo..."

la strada sembrava non finire mai, acceleravo, acceleravo, vai vai vaiii e poi....... Eccolo li!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Luglio 2013)

oh madunina... lo stonato noooooooooo!!! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Innominata (1 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Finalmente mi sono fatta una nuotata come Dio comanda!
> 
> che bello cazzarola
> 
> ...


Mannaggia, a me non piace proprio, né d'estate né d'inverno...non riesco a tenere gli occhi sul mare per più di qualche secondo, mi viene una specie di angustia accidiosa e abbioccata, i due azzurri che cozzano magnificamente tra loro, o i due grigi, o i due neri, sono due piane vastità che mi abbattono...E' come se al mare ci fosse un solo piano su cui poggiare lo sguardo, sopra le profondità. In montagna è come se ci fossero tantissimi piani su cui poggiare lo sguardo, tanti livelli e dislivelli, tanti anfratti e tante escursioni di forme e di colori e di sensazioni, non un'unica sensazione per quanto pervasiva e soggiogante. Poi anche in montagna faccio distinzioni, la montagna appenninica mi immalinconisce, ma il tripudio alpino con tutte le sue autorizzazioni a birre, grappe, frittate con mirtilli mi inebria gioiosamente...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Finalmente mi sono fatta una nuotata come Dio comanda!
> 
> che bello cazzarola
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Finalmente mi sono fatta una nuotata come Dio comanda!
> 
> che bello cazzarola
> 
> ...



:up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Finalmente mi sono fatta una nuotata come Dio comanda!
> 
> che bello cazzarola
> 
> ...


Splendido il mare :up:


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2013)

buone vacanze!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> buone vacanze!


non sono proprio in vacanza, mercoledì ritorno nella grigia metropoli ... Ma sono comunque due giorni rigeneranti...


----------



## Sole (2 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> non sono proprio in vacanza, mercoledì ritorno nella grigia metropoli ... Ma sono comunque due giorni rigeneranti...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Finalmente mi sono fatta una nuotata come Dio comanda!
> 
> che bello cazzarola
> 
> ...


Dipende da quale mare.


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Finalmente mi sono fatta una nuotata come Dio comanda!
> 
> che bello cazzarola
> 
> ...


hai ragione, il mare ha un fascino particolare sia in inverno che in estate


----------



## free (2 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> non sono proprio in vacanza, mercoledì ritorno nella grigia metropoli ... Ma sono comunque due giorni rigeneranti...



anche a me viene in mente Carboni, _ma com'è bella la città se ti sembra di essere al mare_, quando vado in campagna qui intorno tra le risaie allagate, che spettacolo!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche a me viene in mente Carboni, _ma com'è bella la città se ti sembra di essere al mare_, quando vado in campagna qui intorno tra le risaie allagate, che spettacolo!


non dalle 18 alle 23 circa....


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Finalmente mi sono fatta una nuotata come Dio comanda!
> 
> che bello cazzarola
> 
> ...



Quintina... se io accelero... accelero....... e vado e vado..... mi ritrovo in africa!! meglio che non acceleri e non vada, magari solo due passi e un tuffo! :mrgreen::rotfl::bacio:
Il mare è magnifico in ogni sua stagione e cambio di faccia.


----------



## oceansize (2 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Finalmente mi sono fatta una nuotata come Dio comanda!
> 
> che bello cazzarola
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:

lo vedo dalla finestra ogni mattina, circonda praticamente la mia città, non potrei farne a meno


----------



## Lui (2 Luglio 2013)

anche per me è così, pensa che se potessi allungare di qualche metro il braccio, mi bagnerei. 

stupendo.


----------



## Sole (2 Luglio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> lo vedo dalla finestra ogni mattina, circonda praticamente la mia città, non potrei farne a meno


Io non proprio dalla finestra di casa mia, ma dalle finestre dell'aula in cui insegno lo vedo proprio bene. Bello averlo davanti agli occhi mentre si lavora


----------



## emme76 (2 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Finalmente mi sono fatta una nuotata come Dio comanda!
> 
> che bello cazzarola
> 
> ...


Il mare è il mio ambiente, sono nata nel mare 
vivo in una città di mare
non posso vivere senza il mare....
e sono già neraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2013)

Non vi offendete vero se vi mando tutti a cagare, vero?


----------



## emme76 (2 Luglio 2013)

*voglio vivere così, underwaterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e21s9tZaVro


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io non proprio dalla finestra di casa mia, ma dalle finestre dell'aula in cui insegno lo vedo proprio bene. Bello averlo davanti agli occhi mentre si lavora





emme76 ha detto:


> Il mare è il mio ambiente, sono nata nel mare
> vivo in una città di mare
> non posso vivere senza il mare....
> e sono già neraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


invece ho un quadro in ufficio con la rappresentazione di una spiaggia caraibica e quando lo guardo mi incazzo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2013)

Anch'io ci sono nata al mare
e vivere in città è una sofferenza
ma cazzo, quando ti girano basta che vai a fare due passi sulla spiaggia... In qualunque stagione... Ed è tutta un'altra cosa...
e poi bere la birretta fredda con il mare davanti? Cosa non è?



E la focaccia col cappuccino??? Hmmmmm


e poi il mio primo bacio con lingua è stato sulla spiaggia, di sera, con la luna, e il rumore delle onde....



Mare mare mare!!!


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Anch'io ci sono nata al mare
> e vivere in città è una sofferenza
> ma cazzo, quando ti girano basta che vai a fare due passi sulla spiaggia... In qualunque stagione... Ed è tutta un'altra cosa...
> e poi bere la birretta fredda con il mare davanti? Cosa non è?
> ...


focaccia col cappuccino?  naaaaa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> invece ho un quadro in ufficio con la rappresentazione di una spiaggia caraibica e quando lo guardo mi incazzo


io invece affacciandomi vedo P.zza Affari. E non scherzo.


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io invece affacciandomi vedo P.zza Affari. E non scherzo.
> 
> View attachment 7123


ce ne sono donne in monokini? :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ce ne sono donne in monokini? :mrgreen:


no però ci sono un mareeee di soldini.


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> no però ci sono un mareeee di soldini.


quindi anche se ti affacci, non vedi un casso :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (2 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> focaccia col cappuccino?  naaaaa


Non capisci un belino:mexican:! La focaccia col cappuccino è un must!


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non capisci un belino:mexican:! La focaccia col cappuccino è un must!


beh, che io non capisca un "belino" è altamente opinabile come affermazione
perchè potrei dire la medesima cosa di te, ma non mi permetto


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Anch'io ci sono nata al mare
> e vivere in città è una sofferenza
> ma cazzo, quando ti girano basta che vai a fare due passi sulla spiaggia... In qualunque stagione... Ed è tutta un'altra cosa...
> e poi bere la birretta fredda con il mare davanti? Cosa non è?
> ...


Il va a cagare per te é doppio


----------



## Sole (2 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> beh, che io non capisca un "belino" è altamente opinabile come affermazione
> perchè potrei dire la medesima cosa di te, ma non mi permetto


  Era chiaro che scherzassi... mi auguro davvero che stia scherzando anche tu, anche se non vedo faccine. Nel caso ti sia offeso tranquillo, non mi permetterò più di scherzare con te.


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Era chiaro che scherzassi... mi auguro davvero che stia scherzando anche tu, anche se non vedo faccine. Nel caso ti sia offeso tranquillo, non mi permetterò più di scherzare con te.


tranquilla, non mi offendo per così poco, ci mancherebbe :amici:


----------



## Sole (2 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> tranquilla, non mi offendo per così poco, ci mancherebbe :amici:


Meno male!


----------



## Lui (2 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non vi offendete vero se vi mando tutti a cagare, vero?


zitta tu. non sei contenta di vedere la madunnina tutti i santi giorni? accontentati. 
 ah, dimenticavo: usa la protezione 100: sai il sole dalle vostre parti non fà tanto bene, sempre ammesso che lo vediate.   :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (2 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non capisci un belino:mexican:! La focaccia col cappuccino è un must!


che gas non capisca una mazza era cosa assodata, ma tu però, focaccia e cappuccino, da volta stomaco.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> zitta tu. non sei contenta di vedere la madunnina tutti i santi giorni? accontentati.
> ah, dimenticavo: usa la protezione 100: sai il sole dalle vostre parti non fà tanto bene, sempre ammesso che lo vediate.   :rotfl:


Hai ragione,... Potresti provvedere invitandomi in Sicilia


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che gas non capisca una mazza era cosa assodata, ma tu però, focaccia e cappuccino, da volta stomaco.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione,... Potresti provvedere invitandomi in Sicilia


facciamo una macchinata?


----------



## Lui (2 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione,... Potresti provvedere invitandomi in Sicilia


non vorrei farti del male. ti scotteresti, eritemi ed ustioni sparse sul corpo. 
Correresti il rischio, inoltre, di dover scegliere tra diventare terrona o ritornare ad essere una polentona.  

hai visto benvenuti al sud?


----------



## Lui (2 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> facciamo una macchinata?


tu cosa centri?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> zitta tu. non sei contenta di vedere la madunnina tutti i santi giorni? accontentati.
> ah, dimenticavo: usa la protezione 100: sai il sole dalle vostre parti non fà tanto bene, sempre ammesso che lo vediate. :rotfl:



questa è come quella del mio napoletano che sostiene di avere un sole diverso.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (2 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> questa è come quella del mio napoletano che sostiene di avere un sole diverso.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


guarda che è vero. il sole che avete a milano è diverso dal nostro, così come il nostro è diverso da quello di lampedusa, da cui io non sono così lontano, ma ho avuto modo di apprezzare la differenza. sarà dovuto all'inclinazione dei raggi, forse all'aria più pulita, qualcosa di diverso c'è.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> facciamo una macchinata?



Io, te e Lui???

Interessante 


Lui ha detto:


> non vorrei farti del male. ti scotteresti, eritemi ed ustioni sparse sul corpo.
> Correresti il rischio, inoltre, di dover scegliere tra diventare terrona o ritornare ad essere una polentona.
> 
> *hai visto benvenuti al sud*?


Si molto carino

Per il resto ho capito che non mi vuoi.....:blu:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> guarda che è vero. il sole che avete a milano è diverso dal nostro, così come il nostro è diverso da quello di lampedusa, da cui io non sono così lontano, ma ho avuto modo di apprezzare la differenza. sarà dovuto all'inclinazione dei raggi, forse all'aria più pulita, qualcosa di diverso c'è.


E pensare che io sono sempre stato convinto il sole fosse uno solo.... :rotfl::rotfl:

Al massimo è la distanza dal sole quella che cambia... ma vabbè....


----------



## lunaiena (2 Luglio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mannaggia, a me non piace proprio, né d'estate né d'inverno...non riesco a tenere gli occhi sul mare per più di qualche secondo, mi viene una specie di angustia accidiosa e abbioccata, i due azzurri che cozzano magnificamente tra loro, o i due grigi, o i due neri, sono due piane vastità che mi abbattono...E' come se al mare ci fosse un solo piano su cui poggiare lo sguardo, sopra le profondità. In montagna è come se ci fossero tantissimi piani su cui poggiare lo sguardo, tanti livelli e dislivelli, tanti anfratti e tante escursioni di forme e di colori e di sensazioni, non un'unica sensazione per quanto pervasiva e soggiogante. Poi anche in montagna faccio distinzioni, la montagna appenninica mi immalinconisce, ma il tripudio alpino con tutte le sue autorizzazioni a birre, grappe, frittate con mirtilli mi inebria gioiosamente...



Idem


----------



## Lui (2 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E pensare che io sono sempre stato convinto il sole fosse uno solo.... :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> *Al massimo è la distanza dal sole quella che cambia*... ma vabbè....


quindi è un sole diverso.    anche la mancanza di smog, cambia lo stato delle cose.


----------



## Lui (2 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per il resto ho capito che non mi vuoi.....:blu:


lo faccio per il tuo bene.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quindi è un sole diverso.  anche la mancanza di smog, cambia lo stato delle cose.


A casa mia di smog ghe ne minga! :mrgreen::mrgreen:

E si sente!


----------



## perplesso (2 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lo faccio per il tuo bene.


anche per il tuo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche per il tuo


direi soprattutto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quindi è un sole diverso.    anche la mancanza di smog, cambia lo stato delle cose.


ha ragione Lui!

il sole è diverso anche qui!

io se potessi scegliere tra terronia e polentonia non avrei dubbi cazzarola... È tutta un'altra vita laggiù... A parte per alcune cose nella mentalità che mi dicono essere fermi agli anni 50... Ma non parlo della Sicilia in effetti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2013)

va beh vado a farmi un bagno

ciao


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non vi offendete vero se vi mando tutti a cagare, vero?


Posso associarmi?


----------



## Innominata (2 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Idem


                                                                                                               O meno male, va'...c'è chi come me ha dentro l'archetipo della befana che vive in una casupola sui monti, e si può permettere di tenere tutto l'occorrente in mille nascondigli, addosso e intorno...


----------



## Sole (2 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che gas non capisca una mazza era cosa assodata, ma tu però, focaccia e cappuccino, da volta stomaco.


Tutti a Genova fanno colazione così! D'altra parte io, che avevo la nonna emiliana e da piccola ogni estate la passavo in un paesino in provincia di Reggio Emilia, non ho mai storto il naso davanti allo gnocco fritto al bar, insieme a caffè e cappuccino  Così come in Inghilterra e Scozia, nei vari b&b, mi sono sempre abbuffata di uova e bacon. Io sono aperta a tutti i gusti, non mi disgustano le abitudini diverse dalle mie, anzi. Mi incuriosiscono


----------



## emme76 (2 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Tutti a Genova fanno colazione così! D'altra parte io, che avevo la nonna emiliana e da piccola ogni estate la passavo in un paesino in provincia di Reggio Emilia, non ho mai storto il naso davanti allo gnocco fritto al bar, insieme a caffè e cappuccino  Così come in Inghilterra e Scozia, nei vari b&b, mi sono sempre abbuffata di uova e bacon. Io sono aperta a tutti i gusti, non mi disgustano le abitudini diverse dalle mie, anzi. Mi incuriosiscono


sì ,ma io in Inghilterra ho preferito il continental breakfast, anche se ciò che mangiavano gli altri commensali non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Tutti a Genova fanno colazione così! D'altra parte io, che avevo la nonna emiliana e da piccola ogni estate la passavo in un paesino in provincia di Reggio Emilia, non ho mai storto il naso davanti allo gnocco fritto al bar, insieme a caffè e cappuccino  Così come in Inghilterra e Scozia, nei vari b&b, mi sono sempre abbuffata di uova e bacon. Io sono aperta a tutti i gusti, non mi disgustano le abitudini diverse dalle mie, anzi. Mi incuriosiscono



La vera full English breakfast è : eggs, bacon, sausages, fried tomatoes, fried mushrooms, baked beans, fried bread and French fries

una libidine assoluta

il tutto con una nice cup of tea!


----------



## Sole (2 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> La vera full English breakfast è : eggs, bacon, sausages, fried tomatoes, fried mushrooms, baked beans, fried bread and French fries
> 
> una libidine assoluta
> 
> il tutto con una nice cup of tea!


I funghi li ho mangiati!! A me piaceva tanto fare colazione così! E poi i b&b lì non sono come da noi, sono delle case vere con dei padroni gentilissimi che ti parlano per ore di tutto e ti rimpinzano di roba buonissima!


----------



## emme76 (2 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> La vera full English breakfast è : eggs, bacon, sausages, fried tomatoes, fried mushrooms, baked beans, fried bread and French fries
> 
> una libidine assoluta
> 
> il tutto con una nice cup of tea!



a Londra ho mangiato gli spaghetti alla carbonara serviti nel walky-cup (il bicchierone di carta della coca cola).

Ed erano buonissimi!

I business-men li comprano e li mangiano per strada mentre vanno al lavoro. Più comodo di così


----------



## Lui (3 Luglio 2013)

non capisco il nesso della colazione all'inglese con il mare. devo però dire che giornalmente è quello che mangio, tranne per i funghi e le salsiccie. ti mette una carica diversa dal solito caffè e briosche.

torniamo a noi: ore 7.00 il mare è da favola. vado via percorrendo il lungomare, uno spettacolo con quel sole che mi illumina il viso.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non capisco il nesso della colazione all'inglese con il mare. devo però dire che giornalmente è quello che mangio, tranne per i funghi e le salsiccie. ti mette una carica diversa dal solito caffè e briosche.
> 
> torniamo a noi: ore 7.00 il mare è da favola. vado via percorrendo il lungomare, uno spettacolo con quel sole che mi illumina il viso.


Mare in scaduta da circa 24 ore, è limpido, pulito e nella giusta temperatura per refrigerarsi dal caldo sole. 

Il resto non lo scrivo per rispetto a farfalla.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mare in scaduta da circa 24 ore, è limpido, pulito e nella giusta temperatura per refrigerarsi dal caldo sole.
> 
> *Il resto non lo scrivo per rispetto a farfalla*.


Tanto vale che lo scrivi......comunque fra 5 giorni sono al mare anch'io e ci resto per due settimane

:bleble:


----------



## Lui (3 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto vale che lo scrivi......comunque fra 5 giorni sono al mare anch'io e ci resto per due settimane


per così poco? puoi, se vuoi, trattenerti un po di più, tranquillamente.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per così poco? puoi, se vuoi, trattenerti un po di più, tranquillamente.



Sei veramente simpatico e io che stavo pensando  di prendere una nave e venire in Sicilia....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto vale che lo scrivi......comunque fra 5 giorni sono al mare anch'io e *ci resto per due settimane
> *
> :bleble:



Io fra otto circa.

Cioè vado via dal mare ( si fa per dire eh! a meno che non emigri) 


:scared:


----------



## Lui (3 Luglio 2013)

Non sapevo avessero portato il mare a Milano. vivo proprio fuori dal mondo.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per così poco? puoi, se vuoi, trattenerti un po di più, tranquillamente.


Smettila dai..... ma ti sembra giusto scrivere con le mani bagnate di salsedine...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Non sapevo avessero portato il mare a Milano. vivo proprio fuori dal mondo.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Smettila dai..... ma ti sembra giusto scrivere con le mani bagnate di salsedine...


:calcio::kick:


----------



## gas (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Non sapevo avessero portato il mare a Milano. vivo proprio fuori dal mondo.


stai attento che a Milano confondono il mare con l'idroscalo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (3 Luglio 2013)

claudio, sai che mia moglie (..........) mi rimprovera sempre perchè asciugandomi dopo la doccia sporco i telibagno.

ma cosa posso farci se l'abbronzatura è così tanta che ad un certo punto la mia pelle non la trattiene più?

oggi visto che la giornata è BELLISSIMA, potrei nella pausa pranzo, fare un bel bagno.


----------



## Lui (3 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> stai attento che a Milano confondono il mare con l'idroscalo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sei terribile.


tu che sei uomo di mondo, dove preferiresti vivere, in riva al mare o alle pendici delle montagne?


----------



## gas (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei terribile.
> 
> 
> tu che sei uomo di mondo, dove preferiresti vivere, in riva al mare o alle pendici delle montagne?


essendo torinese la risposta è quasi scontata
alle pendici delle montagne
anche se amo il mare e quando posso ci vado :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (3 Luglio 2013)

non capisco come si possa amare la montagna, nella sua staticità. è sempre così uguale, se non fosse per le nuvole che le danno un attimo diverso dal precedente, è monotona.
 Per me almeno che ho sempre vissuto al mare.


----------



## gas (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non capisco come si possa amare la montagna, nella sua staticità. è sempre così uguale, se non fosse per le nuvole che le danno un attimo diverso dal precedente, è monotona.
> Per me almeno che ho sempre vissuto al mare.


la montagna ha ovviamente, delle peculiarità diverse dal mare
ma si può amare anche la montagna perchè in inverno specialmente, è molto bello veder nevicare copiosamente e fare delle lunghe camminate sotto la neve


----------



## Ultimo (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> claudio, sai che mia moglie (..........) mi rimprovera sempre perchè asciugandomi dopo la doccia sporco i telibagno.
> 
> ma cosa posso farci se l'abbronzatura è così tanta che ad un certo punto la mia pelle non la trattiene più?
> 
> oggi visto che la giornata è BELLISSIMA, potrei nella pausa pranzo, fare un bel bagno.



Mi! mia moglie invece non si lamenta dei teli-bagno, anzi, non si lamenta proprio, è impegnata a leccarmi la pelle salata..... 

Io come tutti i pomeriggi farò il bagnetto come un neonato, aspettando l'imbrunire e che alcuni bagnanti vadano via per prendere le canne da pesca. Unica pecca! mi tocca pulire la spiaggia sperando che a breve si prenda di comunione accordo una persona per la pulizia. Sai la vecchiaia incide molto..... soprattutto quando ti scoccia alzare il culo dal bagnasciuga :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> la montagna ha ovviamente, delle peculiarità diverse dal mare
> ma si può amare anche la montagna perchè in inverno specialmente, è molto bello veder nevicare copiosamente e fare delle lunghe camminate sotto la neve



:carneval::carneval::carneval: vero vero è molto bello, quando vai in vacanza mi raccomando eh, parti per quei luoghi dove puoi goderti la neve:carneval::carneval::carneval:

PS salutami la neve e godila solo tu! :carneval::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (3 Luglio 2013)

la neve, te lo immagini, claudio. Camminare mentre nevica, co friddu, tuttu culente (bagnato), ca chi su pazzi?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> stai attento che a Milano confondono il mare con l'idroscalo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Pane e simpatia tra tutti e tre oggi eh?



Tradita dai miei preferiti.....................che tristezza


----------



## gas (3 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval: vero vero è molto bello, quando vai in vacanza mi raccomando eh, parti per quei luoghi dove puoi goderti la neve:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> PS salutami la neve e godila solo tu! :carneval::rotfl::rotfl:





Lui ha detto:


> la neve, te lo immagini, claudio. Camminare mentre nevica, co friddu, tuttu culente (bagnato), ca chi su pazzi?


non avete idea della bellezza e del romanticismo della montagna
ovviamente è diverso dal mare, io amo entrambi :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (3 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pane e simpatia tra tutti e tre oggi eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Tradita dai miei preferiti.....................che tristezza


tradita? 

ma se non ti fai mai vedere 

ti cerchiamo e tu scappi per 15 gg senza nemmeno chiederci se possiamo venire anche noi
pensa tutti e 3 con te


----------



## Ultimo (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la neve, te lo immagini, claudio. Camminare mentre nevica, co friddu, tuttu culente (bagnato), ca chi su pazzi?



Effettivamente mi è capitato di andare in luoghi dove c'è la neve, questo per vederla e farla vedere ai ragazzi. L'ultima volta fu a Ficuzza, scendemmo dalla macchina io e i ragazzi, mia moglie restò in macchina guardandoci e pensando questi son cretini, abbiamo confermato di esserlo resistendo soltanto due minuti e entrando in macchina come tre ghiaccioli! Minchia friddu compà!! :carneval: Menomale che ci sono persone come Gas che l'apprezzano, sa tinissuru va! :mrgreen:


A ciolla s'arritirò comu un vavaluceddru!


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la neve, te lo immagini, claudio. Camminare mentre nevica, co friddu, tuttu culente (bagnato), ca chi su pazzi?


amico non puoi capire...io ho sciato con -27,c'era il sole pero'....e d'inverno sempre vado per i campi pieni di neve con la mbike..bellissimo...e adesso mi godo il sole e il mare,che non e'bello come il vostro,ma stranamente sembra pulito,e'limpido e si vede il fondo.Ecco che rimanga cosi'quando nel weekend arriveranno 1.5 milioni di persone,per la notte rosa...lo dubito....


----------



## Lui (3 Luglio 2013)

clà, ma lo sai quanta pipì c'è nel mare?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> clà, ma lo sai quanta pipì c'è nel mare?


Meno degli stronzi che girano spiaggia spiaggia sicuramente.  ma chi trasi ora la pipì!


----------



## Lui (3 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Meno degli stronzi che girano spiaggia spiaggia sicuramente.  ma chi trasi ora la pipì!


il pensiero della neve, del freddo, ma hanno fatto venire lo stimolo e pensavo se fossi a mare dove la farei? in acqua.

per questo t'ho chiesto. tu a mare dove la fai? nei bagni? io sempre in acqua, quando mi bagno mi rilasso e faccio pipì. Sempre acqua è.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il pensiero della neve, del freddo, ma hanno fatto venire lo stimolo e pensavo se fossi a mare dove la farei? in acqua.
> 
> per questo t'ho chiesto. tu a mare dove la fai? nei bagni? io sempre in acqua, quando mi bagno mi rilasso e faccio pipì. Sempre acqua è.



Effettivamente........ Solo che da molti anni le situazioni mi portano a farla in bagno, è a portata di ciolla, quindi...


----------



## Lui (3 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente........ Solo che da molti anni le situazioni mi portano a farla in bagno, è a portata di ciolla, quindi...


certo mi immagino. però scusa in bagno non perdi tempo a cercarti nel costume il minimus per tirarlo fuori? c'è il rischio che perdi tempo e te la fai addosso. in acqua nessuno si accorgerebbe della tua mancanza.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> certo mi immagino. però scusa in bagno non perdi tempo a cercarti nel costume il minimus per tirarlo fuori? c'è il rischio che perdi tempo e te la fai addosso. in acqua nessuno si accorgerebbe della tua mancanza.


Scusami ma la tua è soltanto ignoranza della non conoscenza e del non poterlo fare, e ti spiego dettagliatamente, ok?

Pensami, pensami quando sono in bagno, immaginami mentre la mano scende e smuove tutto l'ambaradan, eccolo! minchia scappò! aspè che lo ricerco, lo trovo di nuovo e porca paletta scivola di nuovo... e di nuovo.... la ricerca e il scappare a go-go diventa come una sega non voluta, pensa che quando ero un ragazzo venivo anche. 

Ma che altro devo dire? ci sono i pro e i contro in ogni situazione.


----------



## Lui (3 Luglio 2013)

ora ti riconosco, sei pronto a trarre giovamento da qualunque esperienza, anche se questa non è certo il massimo che la vita può darti.

te la posso fare una domanda ad minchiam? ma con quel cosino così piccolo, come minchiam, appunto, hai fatto ad incintare tua moglie per tre volte?
 immagino la fatica di lei nel non ridere vedendo il minimus per non offenderti. 

santa donna.


----------



## Annuccia (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ora ti riconosco, sei pronto a trarre giovamento da qualunque esperienza, anche se questa non è certo il massimo che la vita può darti.
> 
> te la posso fare una domanda ad minchiam? ma con quel cosino così piccolo, come minchiam, appunto, hai fatto ad incintare tua moglie per tre volte?
> immagino la fatica di lei nel non ridere vedendo il minimus per non offenderti.
> ...


buongiorno bentornato....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ora ti riconosco, sei pronto a trarre giovamento da qualunque esperienza, anche se questa non è certo il massimo che la vita può darti.
> 
> te la posso fare una domanda ad minchiam? ma con quel cosino così piccolo, come minchiam, appunto, hai fatto ad incintare tua moglie per tre volte?
> immagino la fatica di lei nel non ridere vedendo il minimus per non offenderti.
> ...



Compenso il tutto facendo delle creature che solo a guardarle vale qualsiasi sacrificio.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buongiorno bentornato....



Ehi bentornata






Fintio il mio monopolio


----------



## Lui (3 Luglio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buongiorno bentornato....


bedda, gioia e suli ro mè core, nicuzza, unni fusti? 


è da tempo che non ti si vedeva? tutto bene? lei a nicuzza tua, com'è? lui, u rannuni, sempre assopito sul divano?
 chi disgrazia.  

dicci dicci.






p.s. grazie per il bentornato.


----------



## Sole (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non capisco *il nesso della colazione all'inglese con il mare*. devo però dire che giornalmente è quello che mangio, tranne per i funghi e le salsiccie. ti mette una carica diversa dal solito caffè e briosche.


Non c'è infatti. Il nesso era con la focaccia e il cappuccino. Con le colazioni tipiche dei vari paesi/città/regioni.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non c'è infatti. Il nesso era con la focaccia e il cappuccino. Con le colazioni tipiche dei vari paesi/città/regioni.



Ma quando imparerai a lasciarlo perdere? cercare un nesso con certi tipi è impossibile, a meno che, sei sadomaso soluzza?


----------



## Sole (3 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando imparerai a lasciarlo perdere? cercare un nesso con certi tipi è impossibile, a meno che, sei sadomaso soluzza?


Lo aiutavo a trovare il nesso, facevo un'opera buona


----------



## Lui (3 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ehi bentornata
> Fintio il mio monopolio


ti tocca stare all'erta.



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non c'è infatti. Il nesso era con la focaccia e il cappuccino. Con le colazioni tipiche dei vari paesi/città/regioni.


perchè Harley? c'è un nesso con il mondo biker?



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando imparerai a lasciarlo perdere? cercare un nesso con certi tipi è impossibile, a meno che, sei sadomaso soluzza?


invidioso. oggi non sei andato al bar. ti cercano, vai vai.


----------



## gas (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> clà, ma lo sai quanta pipì c'è nel mare?


dipende
dipende dal mare :rotfl::rotfl:
in alcune circostanze è pieno di M :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il pensiero della neve, del freddo, ma hanno fatto venire lo stimolo e pensavo se fossi a mare dove la farei? in acqua.
> 
> per questo t'ho chiesto. tu a mare dove la fai? nei bagni? io sempre in acqua, quando mi bagno mi rilasso e faccio pipì. Sempre acqua è.


Anch'io piscio sempre in mare


----------



## gas (3 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Anch'io piscio sempre in mare


e io devo fare il bagno immerso nel vostro piscio? 
meglio la neve, almeno ho la possibilità di vedere la variazione del colore, dal bianco al giallo/chiaro o scuro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> e io devo fare il bagno immerso nel vostro piscio?
> meglio la neve, almeno ho la possibilità di vedere la variazione del colore, dal bianco al giallo/chiaro o scuro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sulla neve piscio raramente perché fa freddo e poi per voi maschi è più semplice, basta che lo tirate fuori e via! Per noi è un casino, devi togliere gli sci, abbassare la cazzo di tuta, congelarti chiappe e patata... Di solito vado a farla al bar... Anche se è una menata pure li... Molto meglio pisciare in mare


----------



## gas (3 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Sulla neve piscio raramente perché fa freddo e poi per voi maschi è più semplice, basta che lo tirate fuori e via! *Per noi è un casino, devi togliere gli sci, abbassare la cazzo di tuta, congelarti chiappe e patata... Di solito vado a farla al bar.*.. Anche se è una menata pure li... Molto meglio pisciare in mare


perchè, al bar non togli gli sci e non sfili la tuta?
fatta sulle piste almeno allieti gli sciatori che scendono, altrimenti dopo un po di discese la pista diventa monotona :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (3 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè, al bar non togli gli sci e non sfili la tuta?
> fatta sulle piste almeno *allieti gli sciatori che scendono*, altrimenti dopo un po di discese la pista diventa monotona :rotfl:


Le chiappe di quintina poi allieterebbero anche uno yeti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè, al bar non togli gli sci e non sfili la tuta?
> fatta sulle piste almeno allieti gli sciatori che scendono, altrimenti dopo un po di discese la pista diventa monotona :rotfl:



Si ma al bar non si congela così tanto!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Le chiappe di quintina poi allieterebbero anche uno yeti



Eh modestamente il mio culone è altamente allietante


----------



## Sole (3 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Eh modestamente il mio culone è altamente allietante


Non è flaccido come il mio :mexican:


----------



## Lui (3 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non è flaccido come il mio :mexican:


potrei rassodartelo io. conosco una tecnica infallibile


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei veramente simpatico e io che stavo pensando  di prendere una nave e venire in Sicilia....


tu soffri il mal di mare.   e qualcuno potrebbe soffrire per un'infestazione di negleria  :nuke:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> *tu soffri il mal di mare*. e qualcuno potrebbe soffrire per un'infestazione di negleria :nuke:


Dettagli:sonar:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dettagli:sonar:
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sì certo.  dettagli


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì certo. dettagli



ma non stavi disquisendo di Homer e di capelli lunghi?:unhappy:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma non stavi disquisendo di Homer e di capelli lunghi?:unhappy:


Io ho i capelli lunghi


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io ho i capelli lunghi



tu sei ZOCCOLA. Fine della descrizione:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> potrei rassodartelo io. conosco una tecnica infallibile


Ormai cosa vuoi rassodare. Non c'è più niente da fare, sono allo sfascio :bandiera:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> tu sei ZOCCOLA. Fine della descrizione:mrgreen:


zoccola con capelli lunghi e culone allietante


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma non stavi disquisendo di Homer e di capelli lunghi?:unhappy:


io sono ovunque. sappilo


----------



## Lui (3 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> io sono ovunque. sappilo


SALLO, si dice SALLO. ignorante


----------



## emme76 (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SALLO, si dice SALLO. ignorante



veramente si dice sappilo


----------



## Lui (4 Luglio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> veramente si dice sappilo




M, oh M,  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> veramente si dice sappilo



Lo scrivo anche a te, lascialo perdere, non ne vale la pena, Lui è Lui ed è tutto un dire, non dire mai il dire ma sotto intendilo, con Lui lo puoi anche dire, è cretino, sappilo! :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> zoccola con capelli lunghi e culone allietante


uhmmm il massimo :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Luglio 2013)

​il mare oggi è incazzato nero! Uno spettacolo!​


----------



## Lui (29 Luglio 2013)

qui, invece, non si muove nulla ed è sempre uno spettacolo.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> * avevo la nonna emiliana e da piccola ogni estate la passavo in un paesino in provincia di Reggio Emilia*, non ho mai storto il naso davanti allo gnocco fritto al bar, insieme a caffè e cappuccino



 ANCHE IO... Non è che sei mia cugina????:singleeye:


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ANCHE IO... Non è che sei mia cugina????:singleeye:


Ma dai! Può essere, io ho una sola cugina, di secondo grado però. Siamo figlie di cugini. Nessun'altra! In ogni caso lo gnocco fritto è una libidine, mi manca molto!


----------



## Fantastica (30 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma dai! Può essere, io ho una sola cugina, di secondo grado però. Siamo figlie di cugini. Nessun'altra! In ogni caso lo gnocco fritto è una libidine, mi manca molto!


No, non sei mia cugina, però che singolari coincidenze, mi fanno sempre una grande impressione. Sul gnocco fritto concordo assolutamente:smile:


----------



## Tubarao (30 Luglio 2013)

Bello er mare, bella a montagna, bella a campagna, ma vivere in una città dove ti capita di andare ad un incontro di lavoro di quelli tosti, e poi comunque, uscire, girare l'angolo e scopri che stai qui.......



bhè....non ha prezzo.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bello er mare, bella a montagna, bella a campagna, ma vivere in una città dove ti capita di andare ad un incontro di lavoro di quelli tosti, e poi comunque, uscire, girare l'angolo e scopri che stai qui.......
> 
> View attachment 7288
> 
> bhè....non ha prezzo.


Quoto 
Che cittá meravigliosa


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bello er mare, bella a montagna, bella a campagna, ma vivere in una città dove ti capita di andare ad un incontro di lavoro di quelli tosti, e poi comunque, uscire, girare l'angolo e scopri che stai qui.......
> 
> View attachment 7288
> 
> bhè....non ha prezzo.



 già


----------



## ologramma (31 Luglio 2013)

*approvo*



farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Che cittá meravigliosa


Penso che la piazza sarebbe stata egualmente bella così come era 2000 anni fa


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2013)

ologramma ha detto:


> Penso che la piazza sarebbe stata egualmente bella così come era 2000 anni fa


Vero


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2013)

comunque noi svoltiamo l'angolo e siamo qui


----------



## viola di mare (31 Luglio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bello er mare, bella a montagna, bella a campagna, ma vivere in una città dove ti capita di andare ad un incontro di lavoro di quelli tosti, e poi comunque, uscire, girare l'angolo e scopri che stai qui.......
> 
> View attachment 7288
> 
> bhè....non ha prezzo.




:festa:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

ologramma ha detto:


> Penso che la piazza sarebbe stata egualmente bella così come era 2000 anni fa


Mah tutte pietre che grondano sangue di schiavo...


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah tutte pietre che grondano sangue di schiavo...


se non sparavi la cazzata tua non eri contento


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero


soprattutto per via dell'arena che avremmo bisogno tanto questi tempi ... per smaltire tutti i politici senza lasciare avanzi di galera


----------

